# Dadant Paris TX.



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Can't say enough about the Dadant in Pairs. Placed a order last Wed. afternoon. Got it Friday morning. Good people, good service! Call them, don't do it online.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh. Almost forgot. You may want to get you're own UPS/FedEx acct or if the company you work for has one see if you can use theirs and pay the company back. (That's what I do)

10 supers
40 lbs mega bee
100 med frames
30 deep frames
A few other misc things.
Total Shipping Weight. 154 lbs. Actual UPS charges. $51.00


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

Why dont you just drive up there Hambone? Most keepers would give their eye teeth to be as close to Dadant as you.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I was actually going to this time, but my schedule got screwed up and wanted to get this stuff in so I could get it together over the holidays. My next order I will be driving up there for sure. Never been there and I want to check it out.


----------



## Bighorn06 (May 23, 2009)

Last month I was fortunate to be passing by Paris Tx. So I stopped in to browse around the store. I was quite disappointed to find that they dont really have a store front. They have a few items in the office, but almost everything is in the warehouse. They gave me a catalog to look through, I filled out an order sheet and we went into the warehouse and got my stuff. They were very nice and pleasant to talk with. I would certainly stop and pick stuff up, if I was in the area, just to avoid UPS charges.

Tony


----------



## ACBEES (Mar 13, 2009)

I agree with hambone. I've placed orders with Dadant in Paris, TX and they have always been very good to deal with. My stuff always got here quick. The thing that kicks me in the butt is the shipping charges...I'm in the panhandle of TX. But that's not Dadant's fault.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Hambone said:


> but my schedule got screwed up and wanted to get this stuff in so I could get it together over the holidays.


Yes, I know what you spent the wife and children's Christmas money on Derik. Ought to be ashamed:lpf:


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I know this is a older thread, but I would like to echo what the other guys said. I placed a large order today. Ray answered the phone and took my order. He got a few quantities different than what I said (most likely on my end b/c I was looking at my order total ($$)  ), but other than that he did outstanding. He was very polite, treated me like a long time customer, and by the end of the conversation we were on a first name basis. Some of the branch prices on wooden ware was cheaper than catalog price. I am one of the people on the program committee for our bee club and he graciously agreed to come and talk at one of our meetings. Over all, A+, 10 of 10, 5 stars!!!! 
If you need bee equipment in the Mid south, Go with Dadant in Paris!!
Mike @ Kingfisher Apiaries


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Every experience I have had with them is great too!


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I ordered some bottles a few weeks ago. One of the bottles I ordered was on back order (for like another week). I said wait and ship the order complete so I don't have to pay 2 freights. I got the bottles that were instock the next day and an invoice showing everything shipped complete. I called and they realized what they did. When the b/o bottles came in they shipped them to me free freight. Great Company. Great Service. Paris Location anyway.


----------

